

Ask HN: Can someone annotate the presidential debate and fact check it? - jkeesh

It was really frustrating watching the presidential debate, because it seemed that there was a disagreement on facts. One says, "Your plan says this," and the other says, "That isn't true."<p>I thought it would be pretty great if someone could annotate the debate and put big badges saying whether claims were true or false, and linking them to <i>primary</i> sources.  Just a crazy idea. What do you think?<p>It seems like a video like this would be a great service to the internet. There are too many claims of misinformation and reference to contradicting studies.
======
sackbensack
Just came across your post. I launched a project I've been working on that
might be of interest. It's online at <https://bool.io> and it's a tool for
fact checking and debate. I kicked things off with many of the candidates'
statements from last night.

